# alternative zu powerpoint



## black-dog (2. Mai 2002)

was gibts eigentlich für alternativen zu ms powerpoint? diese alternativprogramme sollten profesioneller sein!


----------



## Moartel (2. Mai 2002)

Es gibt von Louts ein Programm dafür, ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie es heißt.
Ich persönlich finde PowerPoint sehr gut und wüsste nicht warum ich was anderes hernehmen sollte. Es wird ja nicht umsonst oft genug von Firmen eingesetzt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

eine Alternative wäre noch das Programm "Mediator". Soll aber nicht unbedingt einfach zu bedienen sein. ....


----------



## Wolf of Doom (2. Mai 2002)

hi,

also mediator kann ich nicht empfehlen, das is wie winscript der letzte schrott, wir haben es mal ein paar mal im informatik unterricht benutzt! ich hab dann versucht den lehrer diese scheiss idee mit mediator auszureden und hab ihn dann visual c++ zu nehmen und hab es auch geschafft. mediator ist auch viel zu teuer finde ich
leider kann ich dir keine alternative zu powerpoint empfehlen, da mir powerpoint passt wie es ist

cya

wolf


----------



## Nuklearflo (3. Mai 2002)

Also, als alternative käme mir da StarOffice in den Sinn, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das Präsentations Programm professioneller ist als Powerpoint. Allerdings ist Star Office kostenlos und probieren kostet ja bekanntlich auch nichts...


----------



## Moartel (3. Mai 2002)

Die nächste Version von StarOffice wird nicht mehr kostenlos sein. Der Support für die jetzt aktuelle Version die kostenlos ist wird dann wohl sehr eingeschränkt sein. Aufgrund dessen wäre ich mit StarOffice etwas vorsichtig. Besonders hervorgehoben wurde das Präsentationsprogramm von StarOffice bis jetzt auch in keinem Test den ich gelesen habe (so weit ich mich erinnnern kann).


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Mai 2002)

Nun dazu gibt es doch openoffice!!!

opensource und basiert auf dem staroffice 5.3 quellen und wurde 
unter der GPL von x programmieren weiterentwickelt.

ist auch für windows verfügbar.
url ist soviel ich weis :
http://www.openoffice.org


----------



## Moartel (5. Mai 2002)

OpenOffice war glaub ich im Test noch etwas bescheiden. Würde ich also nicht verwenden.


----------



## Whizzly (6. Mai 2002)

*Präsentationsproggi*

check den mal   
http://www.harvardgraphics.com/index.asp 

isn ziemlich fähiges prog soweit ich gehört hab...aber wie bei allem gutem sauteuer ....


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

na ja, $300 finde ich für kommerzielle Nutzung eigentlich nicht sehr viel, wenn man mal bedenkt, was MS PowerPoint einzeln kosten soll ...


----------



## Whizzly (8. Mai 2002)

*ACHSO*

Ok

also komerziell kann ich Havard nur empfehlen... is wohl die Oberklasse solcher teile....naja besser als power point isn flipchart auch.... ne ernst das ding taugt sich auf jeden fall...


viel spass damit...


----------



## SirToby (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte den Thread ja nicht unnötig ausgraben, aber mir brennt da auch zum Thema Powerpoint-Alternativen was unter den Nägeln 

Wie ich schon sagte bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu M$ Powerpoint.
Für Präsentationen suchen wir nach einer Präsentationssoftware, die eine bessere Implementierung von Media-Daten wie .avi, .wmv, .swf usw. ermöglicht.
Powerpoint bastelt sich immer wieder bei der Einbindung solcher Formate auf die sogenannten Folien im Präsentationsmodus einen kleinen 1px breiten Rahmen unten an das Medium dran. Woran das liegt ist mir schleierhaft.

Die Lösung von Harvard-Graphics finde ich grundsätzlich ja nicht verkehrt, nur will ich keine "Katze im Sack" kaufen. Gibt es vll. eine Test-Version zum Download?

Mir wurde auf cg-creatives.de mit Einschränkung auch Macromedia Director empfohlen "...Und für cremige Präsentationen natürlich Macromedia Director. Wobei das wahrscheinlich etwas zu heftig ist."


Hat hier jmd. Erfahrungswerte mit den 2 genannten Alternativen oder haben sich in der Zwischenzeit von Erstellung und jetziger Fortführung des Threads möglicher Weise weitere Alternativen aufgetan? (iWorks Keynote scheint sehr gut zu sein, nur hab ich keinen Mac)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Februar 2007)

Falls es wirklich so in Richtung Powerpoint sein soll und nicht irgendwas total abgefahrenes waere das vor knapp 5 Jahren mal kurz erwaehnte OpenOffice sicher einen Blick wert, falls nicht schon geschehen.


----------



## SirToby (9. Februar 2007)

Das ist sicher eine gute Idee, allerdings lassen sich Flash-Animationen dort mal gar nicht einbinden, zumindest war es mir nicht möglich (OpenOffice Impress 2.1)


----------

